# [Warsaw] downtown mix



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Tomb of the Unknown Soldier


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, some really nice developments. Hope Poland becomes rich country in future.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

^^


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Great. Warsaw seems to have the kind of urban feeling that I like. I love the Rondo 1 building kay:


----------



## The MichelinMan (Feb 5, 2009)

That are some really cool photos...
nice work.,


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm back...
Thx for the kind words, all.


*Old Town Market Place *
*UNESCO World Heritage Site* (the whole Historic Centre of Warsaw)

Badly damaged during WWII... rebuilt in the 1950s...
http://img.audiovis.nac.gov.pl/PIC/PIC_13-57.jpg


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

love this city..thanks


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Fountain in the Saxon Garden*










*Warsaw Financial Center and Rondo1*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Old Town again*



















































*Royal Castle*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Eastern downtown*





















*East Wall*









---


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Cute couple! 


RaKLeZ said:


>


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

These pics are nice. Please give us more.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

rychlik said:


> These pics are nice. Please give us more.


There will be more. 
---
And sorry about the title... it's already misleading... many places I show you here are outside the city centre...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Royal Baths Park*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

one of the most beautiful parks I've ever seen...much larger than Jardin du Luxembourg in Paris and just as gorgeous. You could spend half a day wandering around it.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The last picture is beautiful. Very good framing. Should be in a book somewhere. 
And I am sure we will all appreciate any great pics of Warsaw. I am unfortunately stuck in Toronto and have to put up with stupid Tamil Tiger protests


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

^^You too. ugh! I'm in T.O too - it's ok, but pretty tense place to live overall with traffic and constant external issues as above.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Wilson Square metro station*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Northern entrance to the city centre (North Gate and Intraco I highrises)*.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Up close...

*North Gate*










*Intraco I*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> ^^You too. ugh! I'm in T.O too - it's ok, but pretty tense place to live overall with traffic and constant external issues as above.


Hehehehe- I think Toronto needs a good riot so people can wake up finally to to the crap happening here.:cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Metro shots look cool. 
Can't wait for the Copernicus Science Center to be finished.


----------



## Der-Roedie (Mar 18, 2009)

I am surprised! Definately among the most beautiful skylines of Europe!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Hehehehe- I think Toronto needs a good riot so people can wake up finally to to the crap happening here.:cheers:


I'm up for it at any moment!:bash:


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Something bad happening in Toronto? 

btw, stunning pics, Raklez


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Elvenking said:


> Something bad happening in Toronto?
> 
> btw, stunning pics, Raklez


Yes- - we are seeing how multiculturalism does not work. Tamils from Sri Lanka are holding the city hostage and blocking major expressways. 
Have to move back to Poland eventually :banana:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

OK, let's go further...


*Blue Tower*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Yes- - we are seeing how multiculturalism does not work. Tamils from Sri Lanka are holding the city hostage and blocking major expressways.
> Have to move back to Poland eventually :banana:


A few people I know have done that even some like me who weren't born there. Poland seems to be getting its act together now too, so with greater confidence in this process, people will see it as a viable option. And it is very beautiful, nie?


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Downtown again...*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Just too many cities that are so beautiful that I want to visit. You just added another. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> A few people I know have done that even some like me who weren't born there. Poland seems to be getting its act together now too, so with greater confidence in this process, people will see it as a viable option. And it is very beautiful, nie?


Yes I agree with you. And they are smart for going back there. Exciting capital and country. 
And yes it's beautiful.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Polish airmen memorial in Pole Mokotowskie park*

































*"Freedom is the sure possession of those alone who have the courage to defend it." - Pericles*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Focus*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Focus has nice architecture.
Check out miasteczko Wilanow. There's some great architecture there. Biggest project in Europe.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Show us pics of miasteczko Wilanow. It's been criticized by some for missing certain essential urban design elements like sidewalks in parts, not enough schools etc. but architecturally is of a high quality from what I've heard.

BTW, do you know if the renovation of palace of Wilanow's parterres and the shell-shaped fountains is finished?

Thanks for your great pics


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I believe the just decided to add a school in the neighbourhood. But just recently.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Unfortunately my time was very limited... so no pics from Wilanow... but no worries...  I will visit Warsaw again... soon... hopefully with new UWA lens... and yeah thanks for the comments guys! I'm really glad you like it.


*View from the south*










*One of over 400 cranes working in the city...*









*If you are interested in what's going on in Warsaw check following threads:*

_Under construction and planned skyscrapers list_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323

_WARSAW | Projects & Construction_
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459018&page=4


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

No worries. We need people like you.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting pics :cheers:


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Stary Mokotow district*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Warsaw School of Economics (SGH)*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Is there a park in Warsaw that has a lot of statues and modern sculptures in it? I saw a pic once like this. It's not a well know park in Warsaw but somewhere out of the city center.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys help me with this:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37007290#post37007290


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Downtown*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Wola district*


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, Warsaw is a place that everybody should visit...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

I like the pics and like the city! :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*As the rush comes...*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*... time to rest*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

RaKLeZ said:


> *... time to rest*


What park is this?

Check out Praga and Miasteczko Wiilanow sometime.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I simply love this huge stalinist tower. It looks so hideous :0


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, where is that fountain?


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

rychlik said:


> What park is this?





Urbanista1 said:


> Yes, where is that fountain?


Zeromski’s Park near Wilson Square


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Warsaw University gate
*











*Staszic Palace*























*Church of the Holy Cross*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Downtown*


































*Swietokrzyski Bridge*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

miau said:


> I simply love this huge stalinist tower. It looks so hideous :0


It's not hideous! I like this building. Has that Empire State building vibe to it. And it's beautiful inside.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

rychlik said:


> It's not hideous! I like this building. Has that Empire State building vibe to it. And it's beautiful inside.


I just don't get it why Poles dislike that building. If it had been built in NYC it would be regarded by them as beauty.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Lazienki one more time...*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Various...*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Are these pics current? I noticed another thread when u were in Krakow. Were those older pics?


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

All photos in this thread were taken in late April/early May... pics from Krakow are older...


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Jakub (Apr 3, 2004)

Great job and nice pics. I like Warsaw. 

Keep it going!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

--->


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Building is now unremovable part of skyline, I can't imagine Warsaw without it - it would be totally boring, ordinary city.
But whenever we think about it we should remember about ~100.000.000 victims of communism throughout the world. That's not so easy to forget - especially by countries, which had "pleasure" to deal with communism.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

RaKLeZ said:


> I will visit Warsaw again... soon... hopefully with new UWA lens...


As I promised, new photos taken with canon 10-22mm.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Preview*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

You're taking more more more better photos than me =]


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Flawerwell said:


> You're taking more more more better photos than me =]


Thanks man, don't worry your photos are fine, keep posting.



Urbanista1 said:


> amazing!


I don't want to sound like a broken record but... what else can I say... Thank you!  Expect more, mainly nightime photos but... tomorrow I go back to Warsaw and I will not be able to convert these RAWs for some time... new pics will show up as soon as I get home.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Flawerwell (Jun 20, 2009)

I need better weather, better camera and more more talent and ingenuity. You have very good colours, maybe I can't have that with my camera. But I will be improve positions and perspective because my aren't much dynamic and are boring. Unfortunately I won't be in Warsaw in this year but in Saturday I will visit Kraków and I will try to take photos of some less-known areas.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing pics


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. Let's continue then.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Downtown*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*St. Carolus Borromeus Church*










*Stary Mokotow district*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Old city market square*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*University of Warsaw*










*Holy Cross Bridge (Polish: Most Świętokrzyski)*
Length 479 metres
Width	30 metres
Height 90 metres


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Amazing shots :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

A very underrated city for a long time. Fortunately, that's changing and Warsaw will certainly be almost compulsory to pay a visit to this city to any European visitor.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice pictures all round there, a really diverse centre of old and new buildings. The night shots are particularly effective .


----------



## greenice (Sep 9, 2009)

Warsaw is beautiful


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just pro, respect


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thx man.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*PKiN 30th floor*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

Always nice to see such quality shots, especially the last one is great.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

--->


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Superb pictures!


----------



## Helmet222 (Sep 14, 2009)

One of the cities i`d love to visit. I`ve been to Krakow and Wroclaw some years ago with school and we loved them both. 
Warsaw seems to be as nice as the other ones but with a Downtown-part thtat kinda reminds on Frankfurt Am Main on some pictures. So it might be a more diverse place. Kinda Brussels
Nice Pictures. Keep them coming


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful Warsaw...:yes:I love our capital and would like to visit it in summer 2010 once again!!!


----------



## Arturio (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, I guess, an artist's objective is to bring an emotion out... And that is what those pictures do for me. Excellent.


----------



## S.T.A.S. (Mar 23, 2005)

Exceptional pictures! The best photos from polish capital I have seen here! Good job dude!
And keep 'em comin...


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Stare Miasto is very nice


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

That's motivating.

Thanks! and prepare for more.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

More pictures.


----------



## Damian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

greenice said:


> Warsaw is beautiful



No it's not. It is unique and historic(those two things alone make it worth a visit), but when i think of Warsaw, the word beautiful does not come to mind. Sure, you will find some very nice areas(no doubt), the things is, there are a lot of not so great places as well. 

BTW....really cool photos.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^Like in any other city in the world Great photos RaKLeZ:yes:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Damian don't be so negative. Warsaw's cool. Mix of old and new. Maybe Warsaw could work this angle to promote itself to tourists. There are some holes but they are being filled quickly.


----------



## Damian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

rychlik said:


> Damian don't be so negative. Warsaw's cool. Mix of old and new. Maybe Warsaw could work this angle to promote itself to tourists. There are some holes but they are being filled quickly.


 Warsaw is worth a visit based on its uniqueness and rich history. But you have to agree with me, that communism really did a number on the city. There are a handful of large cities in Poland, that i can name of the top of my head, that are much more beautiful then Warsaw.


----------

